# Mini Breeders in Vancouver BC???



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you want to extend your search and include breeders in the states too? 

Have you checked out these several sites?

"Miniature Poodle Breeders Index" on PoodlesOnline.com!

Miniature Poodles, Miniature Poodle Puppies, Miniature Poodle Breeders

For red/apricot breeders, how about the apricot red poodle club? Apricot Red Poodle Club - Red Apricot Poodle Club

I'm sure other members from Canada will chime in though. 

Have fun searching


----------

